# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب  لعبة البناء والتخطيط Pocket Fort v1.15

## karimoux

*Pocket Fort v1.15*                      Welcome to Pocket Fort, a strategic war game packed with fort  development, troops training and different modes of battles. The game  can be  
.divided into two cores: war and development. The key to winning is to combine all your offensive and defensive strategies 
Design a fort with all kinds of constructions and train military units  to fight with or against other players in a sci-fi world. Develop your  fort and upgrade the units with enormous battle trophies you loot but be  prepared for counter attacks. Have no confidence in battle? There are  two modes of battles for newbies and experts. Before waging an epic  multi-player war, you can attack pirates to polish your battle skills,  or test your  
.fortâ€™s defense capability and earn extra rewards in single player mode   *DOWNLOAD*      *47 MB*     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

